
40+ Books For Professional Design & Development - dawie
http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2007/09/04/40-books-for-professional-design-development/
======
thomasptacek
What good is a list of books without any explanation of what makes them worth
reading? Not one of these descriptions goes beyond what you'd find on the dust
jacket.

